# I have messed up my EOI! what shall I do? help!!!



## mmistry

I have seriously messed up! I did not realise NZ teacher registration had to be done for EOI and submitted it with 125 points claiming some for skilled work experience in teaching migrant and qualification (have qualifications assessed level 7). The EOI was selected and is being reviewed. I have just filled out teacher registration and will be sending it of tomorrow. What shall I do? will it be sent back to the pool or declined.....can I reapply????
help


----------



## jenswaters

mmistry said:


> I have seriously messed up! I did not realise NZ teacher registration had to be done for EOI and submitted it with 125 points claiming some for skilled work experience in teaching migrant and qualification (have qualifications assessed level 7). The EOI was selected and is being reviewed. I have just filled out teacher registration and will be sending it of tomorrow. What shall I do? will it be sent back to the pool or declined.....can I reapply????
> help


How did you send your documentation to NZ Teachers Council? If it was couriered (e.g. DHL, or FedEx) then the Teachers Council should receive it pretty quickly and state that they are in the process of granting the application. 

You could try several things. 
1) Keep fingers crossed and hope that they don't notice (NOT adviseable)
2)Either call or send a secure message stating that you have applied and are awaiting your registration verification and certificate. 

However, it is always best to cover all bases and be honest. They are aware that there are often crossovers in time frames, and can be pretty flexible. We had an issue where we were waiting for a police check from 4 different countries. We had 3, but the one from Canada wasn't going to arrive before the others expired! So I contacted them and explained the situation. They were great, and told me to send in what I had, but that they wouldn't start the ITA application until they had the final police check. It arrived 10 days later, I FedEx'd it, and the application started. Honesty is ALWAYS the best option. It shows you are aware of the process and the situation, as opposed to appearing to be duping them!

Good luck


----------



## mmistry

thanks for the advice, I will try to contact them tomorrow, maybe they will be ok about it???? and I thought everything was going really well!


----------



## jenswaters

mmistry said:


> thanks for the advice, I will try to contact them tomorrow, maybe they will be ok about it???? and I thought everything was going really well!


It IS going really well!!!! You're just worried that, as you have so much riding on this, it could go wrong!!

From what I remember, they didn't actually NEED my NZ Teacher Registration info UNTIL they had actually sent me the ITA (the next phase) and I had to provide a copy of the certificate and my reg number. I think they just want you to be aware that you do need to register at this stage.

It will be fine.


----------



## mmistry

Thanks for being optimistic! It is really appreciated


----------



## 123laura

*Me too!*



mmistry said:


> Thanks for being optimistic! It is really appreciated


I messed up my EOI too, said my husband had an BSc when what he has and what we needed was a BEng. Immigration were lovely, so easy to talk too and worked with me to sort it out. The when I filled in my ITA and sent it off, I completely missed the bit that said I had to send a UK police cert as well as my Irish one. They emailed me immediately they realised as well as sending the letter to give me a headsup on getting it, then scanned my passport page I needed for me and said they would email me to let me know when they got the cert. They really couldn't be nicer, just talk to them and explain what happened. I'm sure it will be fine. It's not an easy process and I'm sure people slip up all the time.


----------



## topcat83

123laura said:


> I messed up my EOI too, said my husband had an BSc when what he has and what we needed was a BEng. Immigration were lovely, so easy to talk too and worked with me to sort it out. The when I filled in my ITA and sent it off, I completely missed the bit that said I had to send a UK police cert as well as my Irish one. They emailed me immediately they realised as well as sending the letter to give me a headsup on getting it, then scanned my passport page I needed for me and said they would email me to let me know when they got the cert. They really couldn't be nicer, just talk to them and explain what happened. I'm sure it will be fine. It's not an easy process and I'm sure people slip up all the time.


That's so good to hear - and so kiwi! I've always found the Customs guys at Auckland Airport really nice too - so much better than the ones that I've found at any airport in the USA!


----------



## mmistry

Thanks they were really helpful and told me I had three months to get the paperwork and to calm down!!!


----------



## 123laura

Ha! I've all my paperwork in and no sign of calming down yet. In fact I think I'm getting more neurotic, hyperactive and impatient by the day. Hope you are of stronger character than me.



mmistry said:


> Thanks they were really helpful and told me I had three months to get the paperwork and to calm down!!!


----------



## mmistry

Good news ! ITA letter came today for skilled migrant visa )) it all starts now!!!


----------



## 123laura

mmistry said:


> Good news ! ITA letter came today for skilled migrant visa )) it all starts now!!!


 Congratulations, but if you think were emotional before... I was slightly unhinged at EOI and am definitely full blown insane now. The only route to recovery for me is obviously to move to a sunnier climate and sit out in the fresh air and sip gin and tonic when it all gets too much for me.


----------



## mmistry

G&T sounds good right now, what stage are you at in the process ?


----------



## 123laura

*Gin*



mmistry said:


> G&T sounds good right now, what stage are you at in the process ?


We have lodged our ITA, got moving companies in and my husband is currently 'negotiating' salary for his job. The ITA was a walk in the park compared to that, believe me. Apart from the huge panic we had over BMI and waist measurements when I was nearly going to A&E and demanding a gastric band of course.

We are trying to sell our house in Ireland, where nobody but nobody can get a mortgage at the minute. Oh and my husband is trying to squeeze a redundancy package out of his employer so we don't have to swim to NZ. We can't decide whether to use a barrister or a gun for the redundancy package. And I'm homeschooling five kids as well. Can you have gin with cornflakes?


----------



## mmistry

That is funny as I have just said to hubby that we are doing Rosemary C diet as we need a bmi of 35! I start mine tomorrow as I am on just on the line !!


----------



## mmistry

You are funny! I don't think gin is gonna help x


----------



## 123laura

mmistry said:


> That is funny as I have just said to hubby that we are doing Rosemary C diet as we need a bmi of 35! I start mine tomorrow as I am on just on the line !!


I jokingly said to my husband that what we really needed was a fat doctor. Got to the surgery, very 'jolly' doctor and my BMI was 32 that day.


----------



## topcat83

123laura said:


> I jokingly said to my husband that what we really needed was a fat doctor. Got to the surgery, very 'jolly' doctor and my BMI was 32 that day.


I get really cross with the BMI measurement, and the score that makes a person 'obese'. Nobody ever believes I'm as heavy as I am, and although overweight, I certainly don't consider myself obese. On the BMI measurement, half the NZ rugby team wouldn't be allowed emigrate to NZ!


----------



## 123laura

topcat83 said:


> I get really cross with the BMI measurement, and the score that makes a person 'obese'. Nobody ever believes I'm as heavy as I am, and although overweight, I certainly don't consider myself obese. On the BMI measurement, half the NZ rugby team wouldn't be allowed emigrate to NZ!


I can see your point, I know my husband could never be get anywhere under 'overweight' because he's just that build. I'm just plain old fat, was skinny as anything and a big food fan until I started having babies, now I eat about half the amount I used to and I'm really fat. I know it isn't okay and when life is going okay and I get time to exercise I get down a fair wee bit, then I get pregnant again.

I have seen lots of people who are seriously putting their lives at risk by being very overweight, sedentary and eat rubbish. I completely support Immigration having a policy which attempts to not place that burden on the NZ taxpayer.

Maybe the process after you fail and get over the measurements needs to be looked at. I have a good friend who is a GP and have talked to her a lot over the course of my 'fatness' She is a great comfort to me on it, tells me that I still have a very obvious waist, and that it is 'apple shaped' people who have more likelihood of significant health problems. She also told me that as I am physically active all day, and am reasonably fit, it's less of an issue. I do eat what I call 'junk' food which would be bread pasta and chocolate (and on a very very bad day Pringles), but 5 kids all day on 4-6 hours sleep is tough and if you need a sugar boost to get through the next hour well that's just life. Maybe they could have some kind of a 'lifestyle' and overall fitness questionnaire which could be done by your GP and could give a clearer picture of the actual health risks. I'll talk it through a wee bit with my friend and might suggest it to Immigration.


----------



## topcat83

123laura said:


> I can see your point, I know my husband could never be get anywhere under 'overweight' because he's just that build. I'm just plain old fat, was skinny as anything and a big food fan until I started having babies, now I eat about half the amount I used to and I'm really fat. I know it isn't okay and when life is going okay and I get time to exercise I get down a fair wee bit, then I get pregnant again.
> 
> I have seen lots of people who are seriously putting their lives at risk by being very overweight, sedentary and eat rubbish. I completely support Immigration having a policy which attempts to not place that burden on the NZ taxpayer.
> 
> Maybe the process after you fail and get over the measurements needs to be looked at. I have a good friend who is a GP and have talked to her a lot over the course of my 'fatness' She is a great comfort to me on it, tells me that I still have a very obvious waist, and that it is 'apple shaped' people who have more likelihood of significant health problems. She also told me that as I am physically active all day, and am reasonably fit, it's less of an issue. I do eat what I call 'junk' food which would be bread pasta and chocolate (and on a very very bad day Pringles), but 5 kids all day on 4-6 hours sleep is tough and if you need a sugar boost to get through the next hour well that's just life. Maybe they could have some kind of a 'lifestyle' and overall fitness questionnaire which could be done by your GP and could give a clearer picture of the actual health risks. I'll talk it through a wee bit with my friend and might suggest it to Immigration.


I so agree with you! I once (pre-kids) got down to a size 12, and that was the skinniest I've ever been. And it was such hard work just staying there. Add a pregnancy - and that was the end of that! Both my Mum and I have the same metabolism - slightly overweight to look at (cuddly, my hubby calls it), but low blood pressures, healthy hearts and more than capable of stamina sports like walking and golf. My Mum gave up golf aged 80, because she didn't want her handicap to drop below a 20!

Your idea of a letter about your health from a GP to add to your application sounds a good one!


----------

